# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Lotus Emira

## Marsh

Surprised nobody posted this yet.

Lotus Emira to be released for next year. Looks pretty neat I'd say, decent price point 

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/2022-lotus...194600741.html

Thoughts?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Too heavy.

----------


## Disoblige

Over 100k for something that is as quick as a Golf R.

Pass, even if it looks nice.

----------


## killramos

I feel like if it has the AMG 2L the fast as a golf R is severely sandbagged.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Gorgeous. And, if human-sized people for into it, I'm a fan. I can't get the door closed in my friend's old Esprit Turbo, let alone get sardined enough to drive it. That's silly.

----------


## shakalaka

I am listening....

----------


## Darkane

As I told one of my friends today, this is high end cayman territory. 

Like a 400hp NA GTS spec cayman…

Also, a base 911 will be the same price. Yeah you have to be a big AMG or Lotus fan. 

I do like the looks.

----------


## A2VR6

Beautiful car - looks amazing in yellow. Very happy that they kept the hydrualic steering and manual gearbox. Same wheelbase as the outgoing Evora and around the same weight.

----------


## Buster

Hell ya!

I love it. This is the car I've been asking for someone to build for ages. Too bad they're doing this on the cusp of the boring-ass EV revolution.

----------


## cam_wmh

Basically, not gonna happen - but imagine if they married the manual to the AMG motor.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pauly Boy

Looks sexy. Price point is a lot of shmeckles, but it's not like Lotus ever had a car priced in line with the competition, lol.

----------


## heavyD

Stunning car. Looks better than most exotics. The AMG engine and DCT would be the version to get IMO.

----------


## Xtrema

From weight to initial powertrain, isn't this just a reskinned Evora?

----------


## killramos

Just a reskinned Evora yea. Except for being different in every way.

----------


## you&me

I never like the Evora, but this looks good. 

I could almost be interested.................................. to buy one in 3 years for the price of a Camry  :Big Grin:

----------


## Buster

> I never like the Evora, but this looks good. 
> 
> I could almost be interested.................................. to buy one in 3 years for the price of a Camry



The Evora is great, everyone who drives it loves it. I just wish they hadn't compromised the design by trying to fit seats in the back. This looks 1000x better.

----------


## Xtrema

> Just a reskinned Evora yea. Except for being different in every way.



Yeah, after the videos and reading about it, it's nothing like Evora.

Very 458/488 ish.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Incredible looking car IMO, the nicest 'exotic' I have seen in a while to my eye. Always been a big fan of Lotus.

----------


## killramos

I would own the shit out of this car if I had somewhere to put it.

----------


## bjstare

It's the same platform as the Evora though, right? I read it has same wheelbase length (like exactly, to the 0.1").

----------


## Buster

> Yeah, after the videos and reading about it, it's nothing like Evora.
> 
> Very 458/488 ish.



Basically someone coming up with the cajones to build a Cayman the way a Cayman should be built.

Alfa tried to do a reasonable mid-engine with the 4C but kinda fucked it up.

Corvette finally figured out that they could do it, too...although Corvette.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> It's the same platform as the Evora though, right? I read it has same wheelbase length (like exactly, to the 0.1").



Lotus claims it's an all new platform.

----------


## Xtrema

> Basically someone coming up with the cajones to build a Cayman the way a Cayman should be built.



The cajones is Chinese cash. Totally forgot Lotus is now part of the Geely empire like Volvo.

----------


## npham

Here's my spec, manual with the AMG engine.

----------


## killramos

Pretty sure the AMG engine is DCT only from how they described it

----------


## rage2

AMG engine is the entry level 360hp one.

----------


## Buster

Just tried to put a deposit in, but right now it's UK only a deposit.

----------


## Darkane

> AMG engine is the entry level 360hp one.



That’s what I figured. Darn

----------


## npham

> Pretty sure the AMG engine is DCT only from how they described it



In the configurator, it was an 'option' but that could just be a bug.

----------


## vengie

Definitely a good looking car.

But I'd be grabbing a Cayman GT4 for the money.

----------


## Buster

> Definitely a good looking car.
> 
> But I'd be grabbing a Cayman GT4 for the money.



GT4s are really good.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Is PDK out for the GT4 yet? The MT is an older gearbox with really long gears such that some find it boring to drive (in a way) because you rarely have to shift. In a rev-happy car like the GT4 that somewhat defeats the purpose. The rest of the car seems to be nearly perfect though.

----------


## Xtrema



----------


## JustinL

There is a PDK GT4 now. I think it started with the switch to the 718 chassis. The latest Cayman/Boxster (GTS 4.0, GT4, Spyder) series is a pretty great car from everything I've heard. The new Lotus will have some pretty stiff competition in this segment I think.

----------


## killramos

Lotus will beat it here on uniqueness alone

----------


## vengie

> Lotus will beat it here on uniqueness alone



Probably.

However anyone who knows, knows.

#GT4Lyfe

----------


## C4S

Stunning for ~ $110k - 150k 

Boxster / Cayman price, but with super car look!

Wonder if it will be made in China as Volvo, or will still made in UK..

----------


## Pauly Boy

> I could almost be interested.................................. to buy one in 3 years for the price of a Camry



Well I mean the V6 is from a Camry, so fitting you say that, lol.

----------


## Xtrema

> Wonder if it will be made in China as Volvo, or will still made in UK..



UK

----------


## flipstah

Looks to be a better proposition than the new Supra. I dig it.

----------


## Xtrema

> Looks to be a better proposition than the new Supra. I dig it.



Fully loaded Supra is still £4000 cheaper than Emira's base price in UK.

----------


## killramos

Yea. But the Supra looks like ass.

----------


## Buster

who wants a Supra?

----------


## killramos

People living in the 90’s?

----------


## vengie

> Yea. But the Supra is ass.



Fixed

----------


## rage2

> Looks to be a better proposition than the new Supra. I dig it.



Wut? Its like double the price for in the same performance category.

----------


## flipstah

But... But.. Lotus. I thought that has enough cache to justify the price tag.




> Wut? It’s like double the price for in the same performance category.

----------


## Buster

> Wut? It’s like double the price for in the same performance category.



you're comparing a mid-engine lotus, with a bonded aluminum chassis and crazy handling (I predict) to a....Z4?

----------


## killramos

Anyone even thinking of comparing these cars should just get the supra

----------


## Xtrema

> AMG engine is the entry level 360hp one.



How are they going to position this against the supercharged Toyota Camry engine that has more HP but less torque?

----------


## killramos

I can’t imagine the Camry engine costs more than the AMG engine…

----------


## ExtraSlow

Camry is racecar yo.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Yea. But the Supra looks like ass.



I JUST came back to my office from picking up a delicious nanaimo bar and americano, pulled past a Supra on the way in and thought "Man, I just cannot get behind this over-styled ugly piece of shit.". haha

You almost never see them and when you do, you wonder wtf they were thinking.

----------


## Buster

> I JUST came back to my office from picking up a delicious nanaimo bar and americano, pulled past a Supra on the way in and thought "Man, I just cannot get behind this over-styled ugly piece of shit.". haha
> 
> You almost never see them and when you do, you wonder wtf they were thinking.



I'll tell you what they were thinking:

"We can't change BMW's hardpoints, but we need to make it look different and we are too cheap to build our own."

----------


## bjstare

I saw a supra that had some sort of ridiculous rocket bunny or liberty walk widebody kit on it, among a heap of other mods. It actually looked better than stock, and I feel like that's saying a lot.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I'll tell you what they were thinking:
> 
> "We can't change BMW's hardpoints, but we need to make it look different and we are too cheap to build our own."



Literally every generation of Supra was nicer than this abortion. So disappointing.

----------


## Xtrema

> You almost never see them and when you do, you wonder wtf they were thinking.



That's almost a selling point. Nobody got them.

----------


## heavyD

I like the Supra. I think it looks much better in person and it's an attention magnet (if you like that). I like the looks of this more of course but I'm not sure what's a scarier proposition; owning a Lotus or an Alfa.

----------


## rage2

I too like the Supra. I saw one with a classic Supra spoiler and it surprisingly fit pretty well.

----------


## heavyD

> I too like the Supra. I saw one with a classic Supra spoiler and it surprisingly fit pretty well.



You have to come to peace with the fact that the Japanese sometimes go over the top with styling or miss out on great cars like the Civic Type R and Supra. I would get one but they are strictly summer cars. Not enough ground clearance for winter driving as C&D had issues winter driving their long term Supra. Kind of shocking they could get 35 mpg on the highway given the performance of the car. 

https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...y-maintenance/

----------


## cam_wmh

Curious, has anyone put a deposit down for an Emira?

----------


## cam_wmh

Prices released in Europe.




> The Emira, Lotus’s last ICE car, got its name in April ahead of its full debut in July. It will be powered by a Mercedes-AMG four-cylinder or a “Lotus-honed” V6, the latter of which will come first, with deliveries next spring. Even better, Lotus said Monday it will also have a cheaper, “entry-level” Emira in 2023, starting at an almost-manageable £59,995.
> 
> The price for the Emira V6 First Edition in the U.K. instead is £75,995, Lotus said Monday, while in Europe it will be €95,995. Both of those numbers are between $100,000 and $115,000 at current currency rates; Lotus said that it will release official U.S. pricing “in the coming weeks.”



https://jalopnik.com/lotuss-last-ice...qmxV9bT5dTCRQw

----------


## heavyD

I think this car is beautiful but it’s going to be ridiculously expensive when you consider the origins of the powertrains.

----------


## Buster

> I think this car is beautiful but it’s going to be ridiculously expensive when you consider the origins of the powertrains.



It's also tiny. I had a passing interest, but it didn't last.

----------


## bjstare

> It's also tiny.



Surely this shouldn't have been a surprise... it's a Lotus, after all.

----------


## heavyD

> It's also tiny. I had a passing interest, but it didn't last.



That's part of the appeal to me. I just wish tiny car didn't have a giant price.

----------


## cam_wmh

Yeah the size is the alluring part. Not cumbersome like the yankee rods, and right around the perfect size.. 720, F430, 993.

----------


## shakalaka

I have never liked Lotus' for the exact reason of them being abnormally smaller than their counterparts. I like the look of them but I probably wouldn't even fit in one.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have never liked Lotus' for the exact reason of them being abnormally smaller than their counterparts. I like the look of them but I probably wouldn't even fit in one.



I literally cannot get the door closed in my friend's old Esprit. He's 5'-9" and the seat is pinned to the back. It's silly, but they're not all like that because I fit in an Evora.

----------


## max_boost

> Stunning for ~ $110k - 150k 
> 
> Boxster / Cayman price, but with super car look!
> 
> Wonder if it will be made in China as Volvo, or will still made in UK..



This car looks so good. I think it's exactly what I need/want!

----------


## 94boosted

> Curious, has anyone put a deposit down for an Emira?



Was thinking about it until I got an email from them saying 103K CAD to start  :ROFL!:  At that price point I'd much rather a Cayman GTS or a small stretch to a Cayman GT4 (if you could get one).

----------


## Buster

> Was thinking about it until I got an email from them saying 103K CAD to start  At that price point I'd much rather a Cayman GTS or a small stretch to a Cayman GT4 (if you could get one).



I toyed with the idea. But there was no way Lotus was going to sell this thing into this crazy market at a bargain/discount.

----------


## 94boosted

> I toyed with the idea. But there was no way Lotus was going to sell this thing into this crazy market at a bargain/discount.



True. I was originally intrigued by the $77K USD starting price they announced in July but that's clearly not going to happen.

----------


## Buster

> True. I was originally intrigued by the $77K USD starting price they announced in July but that's clearly not going to happen.



I've just resigned myself to stop shopping for cars for 24 months or so.

----------


## Xtrema

https://www.evo.co.uk/lotus/emira

Interesting that the AMG 4 banger is the base engine and £5000 less than the V6. Pretty sus that they won't list the rpm of max HP/torque happens at.

----------


## killramos

Anyone actually order one?

----------


## richardchan2002

> https://www.evo.co.uk/lotus/emira
> 
> Interesting that the AMG 4 banger is the base engine and £5000 less than the V6. Pretty sus that they won't list the rpm of max HP/torque happens at.



I didn’t find the 2.0 AMG hand built engine very enjoyable to drive which is one of the reasons I ended up selling mine. With DCT and turbo lag, there is a lot of waiting for power which is probably why peak tq/hp rpm isn’t listed. Fuel economy is good though, especially with the transmission sailing function.

----------


## npham

Playing around with the configurator gets me to 120k. Under 100k and I think they sell tons of them...

----------


## Buster

This is what the Alfa 4C should have been, but they fucked that up.

----------


## vengie

It's so good.

----------


## max_boost

Beautiful car. Can you even get one if you wanted one without having to over pay? Probably not

----------


## hurrdurr

> Beautiful car. Can you even get one if you wanted one without having to over pay? Probably not



Not unless you already own a Lotus and have a great relationship with them

----------


## killramos

Anyone order one?

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Give Shak a few months...

----------


## JfuckinC

No black option, i'm out.

----------


## Gman.45

I saw that Carwow review today too - what a fantastic car. I dig the interior, especially the space behind the seats (can accommodate a bit more reclined position). The sound from that Toyota V6 is impressive too. I really like the last Lotus Evora, and I fit well in it, really the perfect car for what pushes my buttons with a vehicle. This is an improvement on that even. Tough call on which I'm going to get, 4 or 6, the dual clutch 4 is faster, but I doubt it sounds as good as the V6, and after being spoiled by the Lc500's sound, the exhaust notes are very important to me.

Lotus says that this is the last combustion motor car they'll make, every car/vehicle they build from this point forward is going to be 100% electric. Boo hiss. Another reason to grab one of these IMO and keep it.

----------


## Buster

From the sounds of it, the 4 is the one to get. That makes sense to me and would be a great engine for the car. And it has a DSG instead of an auto

----------


## killramos

The 4 is still an AMG. It won’t sound like a golf.

----------


## heavyD

> The 4 is still an AMG. It won’t sound like a golf.



Actually it sounds worse IMO. The AMG CLA 45 sounds horrible. Still that's the version I would get as I have read several reviews and the 6-speed manual doesn't sound like it's a great manual transmission.

----------


## bjstare

> Actually it sounds worse IMO. The AMG CLA 45 sounds horrible. Still that's the version I would get as I have read several reviews and the 6-speed manual doesn't sound like it's a great manual transmission.



Interesting, I really liked the sound of the AMG 45 engine (as far as 4cyl go, anyway).

----------


## killramos

Agree to disagree on that one. Can’t say I have heard a 4cyl that beats the AMG 45. 

It’s not perfect. But it’s quite good.

I’d consider an Emira, probably not the launch version tho. The mid cycle spiced up version is what I would want.

----------


## Darkane

> Agree to disagree on that one. Can’t say I have heard a 4cyl that beats the AMG 45. 
> 
> It’s not perfect. But it’s quite good.
> 
> I’d consider an Emira, probably not the launch version tho. The mid cycle spiced up version is what I would want.



Yeah, it does sound good. 

Unless you’re into the upper built K series engines at 9k - those are the best. 

#fanboi

----------


## npham

The AMG engine is probably better, but I'd rather row the gears if given the choice. 2 tenths or whatever it is from 0-60 won't matter that much in this car. If you plan to track it only, then the DSG is the way to go.

----------


## npham

Sounds like they were close to making a great car, but the GTS is still the one to get.

----------


## Buster

> Sounds like they were close to making a great car, but the GTS is still the one to get.



I think the 4 banger DSG is doing to be the one to get.

----------


## Gman.45

Lots of reviews have said that they detuned the 4 AMG motor for the Lotus by about 40 HP. I wonder how easy it'll be to get that "back" once they crack the car's electronics - if it's basically the same motor, then I would assume (ass you and mostly me) tuning it back to what it produces stock in the AMG 45 car, to the same in the new Lotus, shouldn't be difficult. Not that it's a big deal to me in terms of getting bonus HP "back" - As much as I dig DSG transmissions, if they offered a manual with the 4 AMG motor, I'd be pulling the trigger on that one. 

Probably have to drive both in order to decide...if the 4 sounds even half way decent, it might sway my decision towards it. Either way, this is the car I've been waiting for. Yay.

----------


## Buster

> Lots of reviews have said that they detuned the 4 AMG motor for the Lotus by about 40 HP. I wonder how easy it'll be to get that "back" once they crack the car's electronics - if it's basically the same motor, then I would assume (ass you and mostly me) tuning it back to what it produces stock in the AMG 45 car, to the same in the new Lotus, shouldn't be difficult. Not that it's a big deal to me in terms of getting bonus HP "back" - As much as I dig DSG transmissions, if they offered a manual with the 4 AMG motor, I'd be pulling the trigger on that one. 
> 
> Probably have to drive both in order to decide...if the 4 sounds even half way decent, it might sway my decision towards it. Either way, this is the car I've been waiting for. Yay.



Is storage sufficient to do some weekend trips?

----------


## Gman.45

> Is storage sufficient to do some weekend trips?



Heh, you're a mind reader. So far as I can tell the only storage is that small trunk in the rear, and the space behind the seats - it doesn't appear to have a "frunk" like other mid/rear engine 2 seaters. I think if you packed reasonably with appropriate soft luggage you could get away with some long weekend trips, so long as the missus doesn't bring 1/2 her shoe collection.

2d2AeVZQ is the code for the one I've spec'd out. I highly doubt I'll track it, tough decision on the suspension setup, touring would benefit 90 percent of the driving I/we would do with it, but not having the sport when some great road ends up in front of you, would kinda suck. Plus you can only get the Sport Cup 2 tires from the factory if you go with the sport setup.

I am surprised with Lotus being British and all, they don't offer a color called "British Racing Green".

I was close to a decision on my first ever BMW (couple year old M2), but I'm going to wait now for the Emira. Growing up the Lotus Esprit Turbo was my favorite "supercar", and I've always wanted a Lotus. The Evora is a great car too IMO, but I'm glad I've been patient on checking the "own a Lotus" box on the bucket list.

----------


## Buster

> Heh, you're a mind reader. So far as I can tell the only storage is that small trunk in the rear, and the space behind the seats - it doesn't appear to have a "frunk" like other mid/rear engine 2 seaters. I think if you packed reasonably with appropriate soft luggage you could get away with some long weekend trips, so long as the missus doesn't bring 1/2 her shoe collection.
> 
> 2d2AeVZQ is the code for the one I've spec'd out. I highly doubt I'll track it, tough decision on the suspension setup, touring would benefit 90 percent of the driving I/we would do with it, but not having the sport when some great road ends up in front of you, would kinda suck. Plus you can only get the Sport Cup 2 tires from the factory if you go with the sport setup.
> 
> I am surprised with Lotus being British and all, they don't offer a color called "British Racing Green".
> 
> I was close to a decision on my first ever BMW (couple year old M2), but I'm going to wait now for the Emira. Growing up the Lotus Esprit Turbo was my favorite "supercar", and I've always wanted a Lotus. The Evora is a great car too IMO, but I'm glad I've been patient on checking the "own a Lotus" box on the bucket list.



I'll look up the code when I get home 

I would 100 percent get the touring 4. It's a lotus. It stood be a 4 anyway.

Edit:. The front doesn't even open at all I think.

----------


## max_boost

> Not unless you already own a Lotus and have a great relationship with them



So not happening haha Would love to see one in person if a Beyonder gets one. Summer is here i think a meet is in order, everyone seems to have such nice rides

----------

